# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Предлагаю работу >  Требуется музыкальный руководитель в детский оздоровительный лагерь

## Kaplya neba

В детский оздоровительный лагерь на все лето 2010 требуется музыкальный руководитель, который мог бы играть на синтезаторе и проводить спевки. Зарплата небольшая - порядка 800 грн в смену (21 день)
Музыкальный руководитель нужен с украинским гражданством в связи с трудностями оформления на работу иностранных граждан. 
e-mail: ooogrand2005@mail.ru
ICQ: 242256333

----------

